# Casinos of the world



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

post any pictures you have of any casinos from around the world.


here are some of my pictures from las vegas.

sahara










stratosphere










excalibur










tropicana










mgm grand










luxor










new york new york










monte carlo










paris las vegas










aladdin










bellagio



















caesar's palace












some bonus pictures
"the strip" street scenes


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

more of my pictures of casinos in las vegas, these being from my first trip out there.

the mirage










new york new york










stratosphere










sahara











street scenes on the strip



















scenes from glitter gulch (downtown)


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

Monte Carlo, Monaco


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

some pictures of niagara falls, ontario

niagara fallsview










casino niagara











street scenes


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Day Release said:


>


is this one of the casinos there? what is it called?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

these aren't my pictures but i figured i'd put them up because these casinos are ancient compared to newer things like the mirage, venetian, paris las vegas, or new york new york.

these are all from las vegas.



desert inn (demolished)










westward ho (closed, will be demolished)










imperial palace (bought, might be demolished)










frontier (possibly to be bought and demolished)










riviera (possibly to be bought and demolished)


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## 00998 (Dec 12, 2005)

USA rules!


----------



## Rocky88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Conrad Jupiters Casino, Gold Coast, QLD, Australia:








(Hi-Res)


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

this is the first time i've heard about casinos in australia. i guess it makes sense; most countries have casinos nowadays. is there gambling in any other part of australia?


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Is it true that there are people getting in Vegas Hotels to have an impression of Paris or Venice for a cheaper price or is this only something Americans tell to scare Europeans ?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Metropolitan said:


> Is it true that there are people getting in Vegas Hotels to have an impression of Paris or Venice for a cheaper price or is this only something Americans tell to scare Europeans ?


kind of, but not really. the casinos try to replicate whatever culture or place they are using as a theme as much as they can. it kind of makes sense; if you want to stay in a place with a pirate or roman theme, you probably want that theme to be played out so that you get what you are expecting. of course, i think some places are going with their themes so much that they are trying to make you feel like you're not in las vegas. that's not a reason i go to las vegas, and i would think that's not a reason other people go to las vegas. however, it does get mentioned in newspapers and whatnot that going to a themed casino in vegas is the next best thing to actually visiting that place. for instance, the belltower at the venetian is an exact replica of the belltower in venice, and the eiffel tower at paris las vegas is half the size of the real tower, making it the largest replica of the eiffel tower in the world. caesar's palace has boxing matches and other sports events in "the colessium", a replica of the colisseum in rome. i guess if you're going to las vegas, you might as well see these kind of things if you can't go see the real things. but in the end, i think everyone goes to las vegas because it's las vegas, not paris or venice.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

2 of the 3 largest casinos in the USA are in Connecticut, not Las Vegas. Foxwoods, owned by an Indian tribe, is the largest.
And surprisingly, the casinos in New Jersey, though far fewer in number, used to make more than the casinos in Las Vegas, though I don't know if that is still true.
From what I read recently, the Las Vegas casinos now make more in rooms, restaurants and other non gambling sources of revenue, than from the gaming tables.


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

xzmattzx said:


> for instance, the belltower at the venetian is an exact replica of the belltower in venice...


The only difference is that in Venice you can buy delicious cichetti from a sexy Italian chick, while in Vegas you can buy Carl's Jr's six dollar burger from an ugly fat chick! 










*VS.*











Vegas is cool but I hate all the theme-hotels in which they completely try to copy Paris, New York or Venice. It only shows a lack of creativity.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

NYNY is my favorite hotel in Vegas! Especially the Fish and Chips 

Anyway, some casinos from nearby Macau, Asia's counterpart to Monte Carlo 

Casino Lisboa


















The Sands









Jai Alai


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Las  Vegas is   extremely   cooooool........  *


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

xzmattzx said:


> this is the first time i've heard about casinos in australia. i guess it makes sense; most countries have casinos nowadays. is there gambling in any other part of australia?


Reef Casino, Cairns









Jupiters Casino, Townsville









Conrad Treasury, Brisbane

















Conrad Jupiters, Gold Coast

















Star City Casino, Sydney

















Crown Casino, Melbourne(This is actually the largest building in Australia and cost AU$1.2billion to build--More than our Parliament House!)

























Sky City Adelaide Casino

















Burswood Casino, Perth

















Canberra Casino


----------



## Cemerlang (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Introducing Genting Highland Resorts with the largest hotel in the world( in 2006 with 6600 rooms) and the most visited resort in Asia(15 million visitors yearly). It is the home of the largest casino in Asia. At 6500ft above sea level, it is a city itself, complete with great malls, hotels, themeparks, huge world class arenas and halls for world class concerts and shows, great golf course and of course the famous casino.

Surprising Genting Highland Resorts ...


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

xzmattzx said:


> kind of, but not really. the casinos try to replicate whatever culture or place they are using as a theme as much as they can. it kind of makes sense; if you want to stay in a place with a pirate or roman theme, you probably want that theme to be played out so that you get what you are expecting. of course, i think some places are going with their themes so much that they are trying to make you feel like you're not in las vegas. that's not a reason i go to las vegas, and i would think that's not a reason other people go to las vegas. however, it does get mentioned in newspapers and whatnot that going to a themed casino in vegas is the next best thing to actually visiting that place. for instance, the belltower at the venetian is an exact replica of the belltower in venice, and the eiffel tower at paris las vegas is half the size of the real tower, making it the largest replica of the eiffel tower in the world. caesar's palace has boxing matches and other sports events in "the colessium", a replica of the colisseum in rome. i guess if you're going to las vegas, you might as well see these kind of things if you can't go see the real things. but in the end, i think everyone goes to las vegas because it's las vegas, not paris or venice.


Well, the NY hotel in Vegas pictures well how fake are the replicas from Vegas. They may have made huge efforts to build those hotels, but not in order to make replicas of the originals, but to create a fantasy theme park version of those originals.

Somewhere maybe, Americans only see Europe as a huge theme park... maybe.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Altantic City has a lot of casinos in it.


----------

